# The 2014-2015 TJ MAXX & Marshalls thread



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the thread where we post the annual deals at TJ MAXX and Marshalls (same ownership FYI).

  Please post WHICH location the deal you found is located at, and the price.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2014)

This seems to be early this season, but I found some great deals on soft-shell jackets yesterday at Marhalls (Flemington, NJ).

They had an impressive inventory of soft-shell jackets from:

Avalanche $24.99
Marmott $29.99
Tumi $39.99

All three were very nice.  The Avalance and Marmott came in several colors, Tumi only in black.  The Avalanche didnt fit me well, so I eliminated it.   The Marmott and Tumi, while both softshells, were a bit different.  The Tumi seemed warm and well-designed for cold weather, the Marmott was designed well too with pockets galore, but seemed lighter and more of a pure spring skiing jacket.

I've never actually owned a soft-shell before, and am not exactly sure how "cold" of weather you can ski in it, but I pulled the trigger on the Tumi (below), which although a brand I dont know anything about, was very comfortable. The original sticker claims a $225 retail price, which seems insane and I doubt it really transacted at that, but at $39.99 it seemed too good a deal to turn down.  I just need to learn how to wear it and layer now.

They also had Marmot socks and a few Columbia ski jackets, but that's about it.  We're ski early (pre-November) days here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2014)

FWIW they also own Sierra Trading Post now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 4, 2014)

TJ Maxx St Davids has Women's Marmot Polartec Neoshell soft shell jackets. 

Also been finding Marmot 700 down jackets with treated down for both men and women at $99 which isn't bad. TNF grizzly fleece jackets for men at both TJx and Marsh but way overpriced, you can do much better at EMS or REI. 

Thats about it for now in the Philadelphia area…will look again when i need another dose of retail therapy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2014)

I will have to check at our store out here.  The last few years there have not been too many deals at TJ Maxx for good outerwear.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> *FWIW they also own Sierra Trading Post now.*



Interesting, I didnt know that.  Perhaps that partially explains why the last few years it seems (at least to me) there's been less volume of ski apparel/goods at TJ MAXX & Marshalls than normal.  Maybe they're pushing some of it online to STP.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Interesting, I didnt know that.  Perhaps that partially explains why the last few years it seems (at least to me) there's been less volume of ski apparel/goods at TJ MAXX & Marshalls than normal.  Maybe they're pushing some of it online to STP.



Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2014)

And here's where I found that TJX had bought STP:



> 2012 Acquisition
> STP Welcomed to the TJX Family!
> Sierra Trading Post is acquired by The TJX Companies, Inc., the leading off-price retailer of apparel and home fashions in the U.S. and worldwide.



http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp2/history/


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 21, 2014)

Latest excursion - 

Men: TNF thermoball jackets $99, also seeing lots of TNF ski jackets, down vest, 2 layer GoreTex insulated jacket, and inside zip in zipper 2-layer GoreTex jacket, etc. Helly Hansen republic jacket and another shell, plus HH fleece jackets. Plenty of Marmot 700 Down jackets, Marmot Calen Hoody, loads of fleece jackets. Some Columbia jackets. Bolle goggles. Scott gloves. 

Women: Columbia 800 down jacket, TNF 800 down jacket, Marmot 800 down Amy hoody jacket (looks just like Ama Dablan jacket), 700 down jacket, Very cool looking silver with tasteful Olympics inspired patches Nike 800 down jacket $400 marp for $99.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 28, 2014)

Last year I found Northface Goretex pants (don't remember the model) for $200.  Normal price $450.  It was around Christmas and I was strapped to I waited and missed out.  I'm really hoping I can find something like that again this year.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 28, 2014)

So far best i found at Tjx are Patagonia /mixed Guide pants in a redish orange color, size Small, Medium and Large http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-mixed-guide-pants?p=84140-0


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 5, 2014)

〽❄❅;866273 said:
			
		

> So far best i found at Tjx are Patagonia /mixed Guide pants in a redish orange color, size Small, Medium and Large http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-mixed-guide-pants?p=84140-0



How much were they asking?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 5, 2014)

I think $169. - nice soft shell / hard zones pants but for me the size Medium standard 32" inseam is just to long. I want my next ski pants to have no more than a 30" inseam.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 5, 2014)

Picked up a TNF thermoball jacket for $99 at Marshalls -

Also found last seasons now discontinued "mapped" 700 down fill TNF Saiku hoody which i took home because i like the fit, haven't decided if i'm going to keep it. Has flashdry side panels instead of pit zips for dumping persperation and heat which could be good or a source for me to freeze on those long lift rides to the top. http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog/sc-gear/men-39-s-saiku-down-jacket.html


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2014)

nothing to speak of at the Shelton CT store.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2014)

Lots of TNF soft shell jackests at TJMaxx in Flemington, NJ for $120.  Some turtle fur items as well like all the X-Games snowboarders seem to wear and some Marmot gloves.  

Seems like stuff is more trickling in here and there than being offloaded from a truck in numbers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lots of TNF soft shell jackests at TJMaxx in Flemington, NJ for $120.  Some turtle fur items as well like all the X-Games snowboarders seem to wear and some Marmot gloves.
> 
> Seems like stuff is more trickling in here and there than being offloaded from a truck in numbers.



And I think that the limited selection is due to TJX owning Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## bruno1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Haven't seen anything really good the last few years in the Medford Ma location either, they use to carry lots off great gear marmot, north face, cloudveil (when there apparel was good). But nothing lately 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

The local Portsmouth NH store never has anything but crap.  One year I did end up spending $30 on a set of el cheapo Grandoe gloves for a back up pair.  They turned out being warmer than my $90 Level gloves.  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2014)

bruno1 said:


> Haven't seen anything really good the last few years in the Medford Ma location either, they use to carry lots off great gear marmot, north face, cloudveil (when there apparel was good). But nothing lately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Re: Cloudveil

I have not seen any of their stuff lately.  L9 used to carry a lot of their overstock items at ridiculously low prices.


----------



## bruno1 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Cloudveil*



thetrailboss said:


> Re: Cloudveil
> 
> I have not seen any of their stuff lately.  L9 used to carry a lot of their overstock items at ridiculously low prices.


Yes they did have some cloudveil gear on that site but the company went downhill after cloudveil moved out of Jackson Hole and was sold by owner Steve Sullivan to a company out of Swampscott Ma, yes Swampscott. I think the company that bought them is mostly a sailing/water sports Co. That's why you don't see much of their stuff around. The guy that originally sold the company started another company out of Jackson called Stio, pretty quality type stuff


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 7, 2014)

Hard to say how much STP is affecting in store merchandise. 

I hate shopping for clothing online or from a catalog unless it is for something i already own or checked out in a store. I end up buying stuff i didn't intend to buy, stuff which i otherwise would have passed over online when i come across the physical thing in these discount stores. 

Some locations just don't get much of the good stuff of anything.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2014)

bruno1 said:


> Yes they did have some cloudveil gear on that site but the company went downhill after cloudveil moved out of Jackson Hole and was sold by owner Steve Sullivan to a company out of Swampscott Ma, yes Swampscott. I think the company that bought them is mostly a sailing/water sports Co. That's why you don't see much of their stuff around. The guy that originally sold the company started another company out of Jackson called Stio, pretty quality type stuff



Interesting.  That explains two things--why so much Cloudveil stuff was "dumped" a few years back at cheap prices and where Stio came from.  IMHO Stio is OK, but very pricey.


----------



## bruno1 (Nov 7, 2014)

It is a pricey but if it's quality gear and a great warranty I don't mind to much. Arc'teryx is my personal favorite and they have a lifetime warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 7, 2014)

...i'll do pricey (not MSRP pricey), if a last option for fit, form and function. I can't deal with uncomfortable neck lines, thats the worst, and sleeve seams riding up my pits, especially so when it comes to layering!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2014)

〽❄❅;868579 said:
			
		

> ...i'll do pricey (not MSRP pricey), if a last option for fit, form and function. I can't deal with uncomfortable neck lines, thats the worst, and sleeve seams riding up my pits, especially so when it comes to layering!



To be fair I've only read their catalog but not seen anything in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 8, 2014)

...was a generalization, i never heard of Stio.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2014)

〽❄❅;868650 said:
			
		

> ...was a generalization, i never heard of Stio.





No, I started getting their catalogs a few years ago. Saw they were in J-Hole and thought that it seemed odd because J-Hole had Cloudveil. I thought that the town was too small for two companies.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a Helly Hansen  Motion Jacket at the Northborough store for $199. They only had green but I happen to like green.  
Nice jacket though, HH's version of G-Tex, Prima Loft insulation, thumb loops, detachable hood.


----------



## mogulmom (Nov 9, 2014)

So glad I found this thread.  The snow event at TJX stores has slowly disappeared.  Now I know why - STP!  I use to be able to dress the family hunting each location.  Afraid to dress the kid from STP on line - just growing too fast. Oh well, plan B is on.  Happy Trails...





BenedictGomez said:


> This is the thread where we post the annual deals at TJ MAXX and Marshalls (same ownership FYI).
> 
> Please post WHICH location the deal you found is located at, and the price.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 9, 2014)

My local tjx had a couple of nice marmot zip ups good for après ski but that's about it.

The few ski jackets they did have looked like something I might have worn in 1994


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2014)

newtown ct - no jackets but they did have a few pairs of ski pants.  nice looking marmot for $100 ish but lime green and i'm not a good enough skier to wear those.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> bump



The bar is low


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2015)

I have probably made 40 trips into TJ Max stores over the past five years in hopes of spending some money.  I have spent exactly $35 on one set of gloves.  Everything else I've seen is either total crap or made for 6'5" 300# men.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I have probably made 40 trips into TJ Max stores over the past five years in hopes of spending some money.  I have spent exactly $35 on one set of gloves.  Everything else I've seen is either total crap or made for 6'5" 300# men.



It's not what it used to be for outdoor gear


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> The bar is low



as are my expectations


----------



## Rushski (Sep 3, 2015)

Owned by the same company that owns Sierra Trading Post, so they probably get the better stuff...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 3, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Owned by the same company that owns Sierra Trading Post, so they probably get the better stuff...



Exactly


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 31, 2015)

Just  found the Yeti Ambition down hoodie at Tjmaxx. Box baffled 169 grams  of 800+ fill European Crystal goose down from the Polish mountains and a super lightweight "breathable and water resistant" fabric made by Toray in Japan. I'm thinking it could make for quite a warm  mid-layer under a shell, it is certainly sleek fitting enough -




Yeti Ambition Ultralight Down Jacket​ The lightest and most compact down products in the world.
· almost weightless

· H-chamber construction
· feels like silk
· pure european goose down
· breathable, insulating and water-repellant fabric
· ultra compact
· big inner pockets
· very durable woven fabric

Size: XS-XL L= 380g
Material: Next to Nothing
shell & lining: 100% Nylon
Filling: Crystal Down 800+ European Down 95/5
Colour: black/light grey, treetop/light grey​ £
 520.00 

http://www.expeditionkithire.co.uk/yeti-down-clothing-and-sleeping-bags.html

 I don't know much about Yeti, found this review of another jacket which highlights many of the same features as the Ambition -
http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/outdoor-features/just-in---yeti-purity-jacket/13694.html


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2015)

I saw a really nice North Face she'll for $99 at TJ


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2015)

Grabbed a nice spyder fleece/mid layer last wknd in N Conway TJX for $39


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 31, 2015)

damn it.. now i have to stop by TJ Maxx later today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 31, 2015)

picked some work cloths. which in my case as  work from home guy meant a sweatshirt, sweatpants and some reebok socks.

not much winter stuff out yet. a few light layer stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> damn it.. now i have to stop by TJ Maxx later today.



I hate that feeling.....


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 16, 2015)

Nothing at Marshalls this weekend for me.

Last year got lucky with a few items including a fantastic pair of Carhart mittens (super warm when combined with glove liners).


----------



## Rushski (Jan 11, 2016)

Marshall's - $34.99 for a pair of slate grey, size Large, men's Spyder pants.  Original hang tag - $170.

Don't need them but a friend or two may be interested at that steal...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 17, 2017)

Marshall's Springfield/Lima 

TNF Free Thinker Bibs, Gore-tex Pro, size M reg, L reg, and XL reg. 50% off list. 

TNF Steep Series Down Suit, XL and XXL the thing for Everest, no idea why they are in this market area. 

TJmaxx Lawrence Park shopping center Broomall 

Womens Strafe Outerwear Eden Jacket Neoshell/Alpha insulation Size S (it's on the men's clearance rack), marked down to $109


----------

